# My GTR is Not Well



## stuartrevill (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi All , I have a 2011 GTR with 3400 Miles on the clock , I was driving home the other night , Strange ticking noise , 5 Minutes later oil light on Engine Died. Nissan UK have the car , needs a new Engine !!!! Cost £55K ......!!!


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

I assume you're not paying for it, well you shouldn't.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

stuartrevill said:


> Hi All , I have a 2011 GTR with 3400 Miles on the clock , I was driving home the other night , Strange ticking noise , 5 Minutes later oil light on Engine Died. Nissan UK have the car , needs a new Engine !!!! Cost £55K ......!!!


Cost £55k - comical. Are you running any modifications on the car mate? I hope the warranty responds okay :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

you will be covered made under UK warranty..


----------



## stuartrevill (Nov 19, 2011)

*Warranty*

Yes Nissan are covering it as it had an oil leak ......!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

was it a big leak? drops on driveway? or were you running on empty?


----------



## stuartrevill (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope / Tiny ... I had about three spots on the garage floor .... No warning of low oil pressure or nowt / as soon as oil light came on ...Kaput ...


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Blimey, be interested to hear updates on this going forward, glad its under warranty...


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Really hope this is an April fool's day joke.....


----------



## stuartrevill (Nov 19, 2011)

I can assure you its not , its in Westway Nissan ... It will be at least a month 

I cant post a pic of it as i have only 3 posts ???


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, you have my absolute sympathies if that's the case, hope you get it sorted out soon. It's enough to put off a few prospective (myself included) buyers after all the problems documented with engines and transmissions. Good luck...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't understand why Nissan throw these figures out there, £55K - isn't that more than the whole GTR when it was released?

Good to hear it's being covered


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

55k, tell em your settle for 30k cash and go else where with the car.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you this Isn't an April fools?!

Smells a little dodgy to me....first time poster on April 1st...

In all seriousness though if it's not a piss take how te he'll can Nissan justify 55k for an engine. You can get a JUN r1 fir 15k fully installed FFS!


----------



## SnAzBaZ (Mar 3, 2012)

Even if it's not an April fool, which sounds very likely, then with any mass produced product there is always going to be a few which suffer unexplained failures, this is just one you get to hear about.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

hmmm pretty scary if this is real... that's downright daft reliability? Unless the OP have a dodgy mod I don't see why this should/could happen. Well, someone on the Supra forum did tell me he heard plenty of these stories...

Lucky it is still under warranty... hopefully Nissan lets you drive something interesting in the mean time


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can you get info as to where the oil leak is exactly. Just for the peace of mind of the rest of us.

Something that we can check on, just in case it was a failure due to a bad batch of oil seals or something.

Did you say MY11, if so, when was it registered?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

SamboGrove said:


> You can get a JUN r1 fir 15k fully installed FFS!


 this is just the basic Jun 3.8 engine lol the Jun R1 package is a bit more 

edit

ok a possible a lot more but never the less you can get a fully built JUN 3,8 engine for 15k


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> Don't understand why Nissan throw these figures out there, £55K - isn't that more than the whole GTR when it was released?
> 
> Good to hear it's being covered


The cost of a new engine supplied to HPC is £26k and £3k to fit it...apparently cost is because it is not part of just in time production cycle


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I think he was saying he paid 55k for the car......


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

55k for an my11?

That seems like a fantastic deal to me - especially now that he gets a brand new engine out of it.

Mine sold very very cheap, but £55k?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> 55k for an my11?
> 
> That seems like a fantastic deal to me - especially now that he gets a brand new engine out of it.
> 
> Mine sold very very cheap, but £55k?


My bad, again. Not getting much right today..... *goes back to bed*


----------



## stuartrevill (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi All 

Im still here and No April fool I can assure you : I have still no car and Nissan customer service are the worst in he world : 

Westway in Manchester have been very good but cant get any answer from Nissan on delivery of new engine :

I do have pictures of the car in the yard there as it hasn't moved now for nearly six weeks !!!!!!

Should have bought something else I think !!!!


----------



## stuartrevill (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh and for the sake of clarity it is the engine that I was told was £55K not my car which was quite a bit more ! 

I hope they give me a receipt and I will post it : If someone has an email add that can post pics I will send photos ....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

You can send photo's to me (Imageshack) I will post them for you. 

Any update on the engine failure?


----------

